# Need help ID'ing these mice... (Pic Heavy)



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello, everyone! I made some previous topics on ID'ing my mice before (that can be deleted), but after getting photos in natural lighting (outside, yay!), I'm a bit skeptic of some of the colors I thought my mice were.

Also, if anyone can think of some nice names for my unnamed mice, suggestions are appreciated! I have the hardest time thinking of names that really suit my mice.

To start things off, I'll add in a bit of information to help:

I'm in the USA.
All of my mice are from pet-stores or bred by me (from pet-store stock).
I don't know the genetic background of any of my mice.

So, I'll begin with the boys.

This guy doesn't have a name. 
His eyes are red, he's satin, and his colored blotches are a grayish color with a brownish tint. The under-color is the same as you see here, and there's no ticking.

  

This one also does not have a name. 
Eyes are red, he's satin, and he's that golden brown color all around. No ticking.
Side note: he had that bump on his tail long before I got him. It was an open wound at the time, but it healed over nicely with no infections.

  

This little guy doesn't have a name. 
Eyes are red and he's a satin. I was told before that satin PEW's are just referred to as Ivory, but in the third picture he has a grayish cast to his coat.

  

Brother of the little buck above, and also has no name.
He looks exactly like the buck above.

 

No-named male. 
Black eyes, satin coat with a gray/beige cast. 
Side note: his ears are small and are always like that. He stood out amongst 20-or-so PEW's in a feeder bin, and I took him home. He's healthy and active, but after pairing him with three of my does, he has not gotten any of them pregnant. He may be infertile.

  

Unnamed male. First brother of four. 
Black eyes, standard coat. Though the majority of his siblings were brindled, his markings appear very different. Because of the noticeable chunks of color on his coat, could he possibly be tri-colored or merle?

  

Unnamed, second brother of four. 
Black eyes and also a standard coat. Am I safe to say that he is a 'pied' brindle?

  

Unnamed, third brother of four.
Black eyes and standard coat. His brindling almost makes it look splashed. Is he just a brindle?

  

Last brother, but this one is named! Butters. 
Black eyes and standard coat. I want to say he's an under-marked brindle? Would the white patches also make him pied?

  

Now for the girls!

Unnamed girl. Just got her last Sunday.
Black eyes, standard, I wanted to say she's a pied blue - BUT - she has tan coloring on her belly. It was hard to capture that in a photo. So perhaps she's a broken blue tan? Just a poorer variation since the color is so light? 
Side note: I'm pretty sure she's blue&#8230; when compared to my blue fox, her 'blue' looks very similar. If she isn't, what might she be?

  

Unnamed, also got her last Sunday with her sister and mom.
Black eyes and standard coat. At first she looked like a brindle, but now not so much. Could she be an umbrous recessive-yellow?

  

Unnamed, sister to the girl above.
Black eyes and satin coat. Her color completely confuses me. Either she's a very poor sable (unlikely), or also an umbrous recessive yellow. 
Side note: I know her coat is greasy, and I'm trying to fix that. I recently just got her (along with the pied blue above, her sister and her mother), but she's a bit skittish. She looks better off the lens, but WOW does it bring out just how awful her coat is right now.

 

Unnamed, mom to the two above. 
Black eyes, standard coat. She definitely looks more like a brindle. Is there such a thing as a recessive-yellow-brindle? 
Side note: She's chunky! But she's also about ready to pop with baby meece's.

 

Dixie.
Black eyes, standard coat. Dixie looks to be just another brindle, similar to the momma above. Her brindling looks a little more defined, though.
Side note: Dixie is preggers.

  

Unnamed little girl.
Black eyes and standard coat. Because of her black eyes and lack of a darker under-color, she can't be argente. That yellow color is the same all over, and no ticking. I was told once before on another site that she appears to be 'gold' (and the color is even listed in the AFRMA under the Selfs category, and my mouse looks very similar in color) but maybe she's just a recessive yellow?

Quote from AFRMA: 
"GOLD - Color is a light yellowish-orange, similar to that of gold metal. Eye color may be pink or black."

  

Unnamed girl.
Longhaired and&#8230; I can't tell if she's satin, or if the light is making her look shiny. 
Black eyes and some ticking. The under-color is not darker though. She can't be argente since her eyes are black. I don't even have any guesses on this one.

  

Unnamed girl.
Longhaired and a very satin coat. 
Eyes are red. I've wanted to call her a satin dove, but I'd like some suggestions on color from others.
Side note: she's a sister to the two 'ivory' little boys further up.

  

Unnamed girl.
Satin haired. 
Red eyes. Sister to the girl above.

 

Spot, the boyfriend's favorite.
Standard haired. Black eyes.
She's got white on her belly, but it isn't complete like a fox. She's black, but, a pied black?
Side note: she's had a head tilt, but it's slowly getting a bit better. It's not tilted so much to the side anymore, only a little bit.

  

And that's it for now! Everyone else is either a self, or has very easy to recognize colors and markings. 
My mice really enjoyed being outside in the sun, lol.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ok heres my thoughts on them

1) Baige Pied Maby
2) ressive yellow
3) satin pew
4) satin pew
5) Black eye white
6) it looks like stripes to me just chunky ones, so id say brindle pied
7) yep id say pied brindle too
8) id also guess brindle pied
9) yep white patches make him pied, loos brindle as well to me

10) if she has tan on belly then yep pied blue tan
11) sooty yellow maby
16)= Some sort of Sooty red maby(depending on location weather ressive yellow or leathal red)
17) = Dove (does she have a light taned belly kinda look like it in the first pic if so dove tan) or lilac (i think america calls what uk calls dove lilac)
18) = Pink eye white 
19) = Black pied


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ok heres my thoughts on them

1) Baige Pied Maby
2) ressive yellow
3) satin pew
4) satin pew
5) Black eye white
6) it looks like stripes to me just chunky ones, so id say brindle pied
7) yep id say pied brindle too
8) id also guess brindle pied
9) yep white patches make him pied, loos brindle as well to me

10) if she has tan on belly then yep pied blue tan
11) sooty yellow maby
16)= Some sort of Sooty red maby(depending on location weather ressive yellow or leathal red)
17) = Dove (does she have a light taned belly kinda look like it in the first pic if so dove tan) or lilac (i think america calls what uk calls dove lilac)
18) = Pink eye white 
19) = Black pied


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ok heres my thoughts on them

1) Baige Pied Maby
2) ressive yellow
3) satin pew
4) satin pew
5) Black eye white
6) it looks like stripes to me just chunky ones, so id say brindle pied
7) yep id say pied brindle too
8) id also guess brindle pied
9) yep white patches make him pied, loos brindle as well to me

10) if she has tan on belly then yep pied blue tan
11) sooty yellow maby
16)= Some sort of Sooty red maby(depending on location weather ressive yellow or leathal red)
17) = Dove (does she have a light taned belly kinda look like it in the first pic if so dove tan) or lilac (i think america calls what uk calls dove lilac)
18) = Pink eye white 
19) = Black pied


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

opps looks like my post went a bit nuts with that one.


----------

